# Bark Chips



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey Hey!

Just a quick one, 

Does anyone know where I can get bulk amounts of Bark Chips the bigger sized ones.

Ill be kitting out 5 Vivs soon so will need a fair amount!

Any ideas?

Cheers
Becca
x


----------



## Essex_Nick (Aug 26, 2007)

You could probably get bulk bags from garden centres. Not sure on how safe this is for reps though. Might need baking or some form of cleaning before use.


----------



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

garden centre stuff was pants had allsorts of weird stuff in it


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

pixie_bex said:


> Hey Hey!
> 
> Just a quick one,
> 
> ...


Me :whistling2:


----------



## beckybear (Aug 14, 2008)

my local terry howells was doing bark. jumbo bag £29.00


----------



## linda60 (Jan 14, 2008)

My local ganden centre do 1 called chipsie it's for pets parrots,reptiles rodents ect;in large bags it comes in 3 grades fine,med and large.


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Scales and Fangs said:


> Me :whistling2:


Yeah but will you charge me an insane amount of money? lol.... Ill bring you some Flapjacks??? lol 




linda60 said:


> My local ganden centre do 1 called chipsie it's for pets parrots,reptiles rodents ect;in large bags it comes in 3 grades fine,med and large.


Ohhh thanks chick will look into it today


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

pixie_bex said:


> Yeah but will you charge me an insane amount of money? lol.... Ill bring you some Flapjacks??? lol


 
You haven't even asked a price for it, i'll get you a price tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Scales and Fangs said:


> You haven't even asked a price for it, i'll get you a price tomorrow and let you know.


I wasnt knocking you tiddles, Just that my shop charges £7 for a small bag, I have 5 big vivs to kit out thats an insane amount of money! lol 

If you could let me know a price that would be fantastical  

xx


----------



## Dustcart (May 31, 2008)

Hi.
Have you tried Cold Blooded near Rainham?
I hear they are always open to doing deals.


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Dustcart said:


> Hi.
> Have you tried Cold Blooded near Rainham?
> I hear they are always open to doing deals.


Yeah I spoke with them yesterday  thanks 
x


----------



## Python08 (Sep 8, 2008)

I've been into Triple 8 Reptiles a few times and seen some large sacks of bark chips for sale, can't find them on their website but i'm sure you can give them a call and purchase them.


----------

